# The DUST



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

Okay I am not the world's greatest housekeeper, I have two kids a full time job and a husband. Generally I am happy when the house is picked up, the kitchen is relatively clean and the bathrooms are clean.

Since getting tweedle dee and tweedle dum (as they are affectionately known here) the amount of dust in our family room (where they hang out the most) is UNBELIEVABLE! I am not one to complain about dust normally, but this is abnormal! I can deal with the dog hair tumbleweeds that float about and I vacuum them up a few times a week.

The dust is driving me crazy, I do have a dust allergy and I could dust every single day and by the next day it looks like I haven't dusted for six months! THere is a coating of dust on everything and everywhere. I have to wipe down the walls, wipe the TV, the computer, the printer, the stereo, any flat surface. If I leave papers for more than a day there is a coating of dust on them that must be wiped away. 

Is this normal or do I have some new super dogs that are the nemesis to having a semi clean house? I vacuum at least once a week (lets be honest I can't do it more often between my other commitments), I do a light dusting several times a week and a serious dust once a week and I can't keep up. The carpets need to be shampooed again and we did them in February. 

I know my sister in law (a neat freak) comes over and doesn't believe a word I say about how I just dusted yesterday. I feel like I live with pigpen and his cloud of dust that follows him everywhere.

HELP! Does anyone have a solution or some tea and sympathy?


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I have the same problem - and I vacuum every other day! I can't believe how much dirt and fur my one little puppy generates. I think it's mostly from playing outside and running around in the dirt and bringing it back inside. It drives me crazy!


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi! Well, I am not sure how long you've had your dogs, but I'll try to help







I HATE dust, but it seems you have a bit too much. I'd check any ducts you might have in the house for heating, to make sure they are cleaned out. Also, I sometimes clean my vacuum and make sure the filters are clean too. Pollen at this time of year is terrible here in Wa, betcha its bad in your neck of the woods as well. I do not open my windows more than a crack, and I leave off ceiling fans. Fans just "create dust" and I've no idea how! LOL. I feel so bad for you, because you might have to vacuum every other day, and a good brushing of all pets on a regular basis will help cut dander down for you as well as shedding. (bet you already do that though) Lets see what else.....oh! You might try washing drapes also, and dust blinds as well. I am not sure if they have a shampoo formula that will kill dust mites in carpet, but maybe someone else here knows. I'm a neat freak myself, and hope this helps somewhat







Pollen here is driving me crazy so I feel for ya!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

You might want to check into a Dyson Animal vacuum cleaner. I have two, one for upstairs, one for down. It wasn't planned that way but after Nissa chewed up the cord for the first one, I bought a second. When hubby got back he fixed the cord on the first one so that went upstairs. 

You actually don't need the Animal. The next one down is the same machine is what we were told, minus the additional attachments. I LOVE the stair attachment, though. 

This machine should suck up more of your dust so that it's not accumulating so badly.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

The only thing that ever helped for me was vacuuming every day. Thankfully, I love to vacuum. Even still, it was a constant battle. I also used dryer sheets under each HVAC air vent in the house as the moment the system is turned on, air or heat, the dust starts to roll from inside the ducts (older system). Anyway, it works and helps the smell good too.


----------



## AmandaK (Apr 2, 2009)

I loved vacuuming when I was home all day. Now it's one more thing to add to the list.

We've had the girls just over a year (superbowl weekend was their Gotcha anniversary). I do brush them several times a week, but maybe I'm using the wrong type of brush. I have a slicker brush and a wide tooth rake. The slicker seems to get the most coat off them.

I change my furnace filter every 6 weeks or so, but i will vacuum out the vents. I just bought new filters for the vacuum too thinking that might help. 

I also got some pledge multi surface, maybe it will help some.

Thanks for all the advice


----------

